# Suche kostenlose MySQL Datenbank



## surffix (10. Juli 2002)

Hi

Ich suche eine kostenlose MySQL Datenbank. 
Kein Paket mit Webspace nur eine reine MySQL Datenbank.

Ich muss auf ihr von einem anderen Websever zugreifen können.
Es gibt einen Anbieter http://www.portlandsql.co.uk

leider habe ich dort nur 2 MB zur verfügung.

Mehr wäre besser.

Wer kennt ein kostenloses Angebot?

mfG

Alex


----------



## Dario Linsky (10. Juli 2002)

http://www.freesql.org/

ich weiss allerdings weder, ob die schnell sind noch, wieviel speicherplatz man da hat.


----------



## Bruderjones (13. Juli 2002)

http://www.hostsupport.de/

wäre da auch noch eine Möglichkeit, da gibt es aber glaube ich nur 0,5 MB.


----------



## foxx21 (13. Juli 2002)

> http://www.freesql.org/



is meines wissen nach down!


----------



## Dario Linsky (13. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von http://www.freesql.org_
> *Yes, finally getting back online, slowly but surely.*


----------

